# Got the 67 GTO Home!



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Frank the Body Man delivered my car this evening...it is so perfect, I'm afraid to touch it! I gotta figure out how to get some GOOD photos. They don't come out that well in the garage...Here are a couple anyway!arty:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome, incredible, ... What are you going to do to it? Having the motor installed then taking it back to have the front end put on.. My hero..


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG!!!! :jawdrop


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Gents, The plan is....install the engine and tranny. Install wiring, steering, brakes, etc. Then back to Body shop for front end install and "Hood customization".......then upholstery....then glass...and wheels/tires. Then imediately onto the street to flame broil said tires!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

for some reason I thought you were doing the car red- ???- the black looks AWESOME- just roll it outside to get the "good" pics0- nice job


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

crustysack said:


> for some reason I thought you were doing the car red- ???- the black looks AWESOME- just roll it outside to get the "good" pics0- nice job


Crusty, Black paint...Red interior.... we are in the middle of our 1st snow of the season so I can't go outside for pics....THANKS!!!!! Eric
JUDGE,arty::cheers
The wife asked me if I wanted her to set up my sleeping bag in the car last night!....a very understanding woman!!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Beautiful!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, just do me a favor and take off your Rodeo belt buckle before you go NEAR that thing!! MAN that looks great. A black/red gut '65 GTO raggy (probably not the original color combo) just sold for 99k yesterday at auction....yours will be nicer, IMO!


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

Eric,
That car looks gorgeous!! Can't wait to see it complete! Great work, keep it up!
PS..sounds like you married well..


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

OK that is just F'in sick....makes me want to sand all the paint off my car and start over....:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks again fellas....Brian remember, I HAD the body and paint done. Your car looks grea, and you can say you did it yourself........I would never have done the body/paint myself!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> Eric, just do me a favor and take off your Rodeo belt buckle before you go NEAR that thing!! MAN that looks great. A black/red gut '65 GTO raggy (probably not the original color combo) just sold for 99k yesterday at auction....yours will be nicer, IMO!


Jeff, Only flannel "feety pajamas" near the car!...There are some pics of that 65 on The PY forum....she's a beauty! I will post as the parts go together. :cheers eric


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

looks bad a$$ now the fun part starts arty:


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

That paint is flawless! Cant wait to see it going back together.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> OK that is just F'in sick....makes me want to sand all the paint off my car and start over....:cheers


Gter, love your car, you could do it over and still not have that paint. That is what big bucks buys and is an incredible paint job, especially without a wetsand and buff. My body guys just recleared my car to make it awesome, showed up it had soo much trash in it I was like WTF.. It will sand out, but to get a paint job like his, those guys are awesome, very profesional.
Eric, have fun adding undercoating to the rear wheel wells, just put a heavy wax coat on the quarters so the rubber will wipe off. :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok it at least makes me want to get out the paper and spend 20 hrs wet sanding and show buffing it..... awesome E but we expect no less


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Ah yes....little smoking "rubber worms".....:lol:


----------



## RustWrangler (Sep 15, 2011)

Beautiful. That is going to be one heck of a head turner  I cant wait to see that motor perched in the front of that thing!!!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh myyyyyy...... :cheers arty:

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Gents......did some brakes tonight....had to take the calipers off again so I can safety wire all the bolts....Eric


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Beautiful stuff E, keepum commin......

Paint and everything so far looks nothing short of incredible :cheers.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks...one can only try! Eric :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

ALKYGTO said:


> Beautiful stuff E, keepum commin......
> 
> Paint and everything so far looks nothing short of incredible :cheers.


:agree must be awesome to be putting that thing together!! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It's a blast...our hands barely get dirty. It sux though, when things dont fit...(70% of the time)....Like the brake rotors. They didn't seat against the axle flange. the 1/2" wheel studs are threaded till about the last 1/8" (pressed in)..the rotors slid down the threaded part but not over the base of the studs. One 9/16 drill bit, a drill press, and 20 holes later.....no problem! But I ain't complaining, just sayin' !! :cheers Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just noticed your firewall, you're making it a heater delete car?


----------



## Spanky64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sweet ride Eric, plan on pinstripping it red?


----------



## MyOldGoat (Jan 15, 2012)

It's looking awesome! I bet every day in the garage is unbearable knowing your that much closer to driving her.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rukee, The car will have Vintage Air which mounts inside under the dash. Spanky, Not sure...it looks so "pure black"....but A red pinstripe would bring out the body line!!?? Old Goat....YEP! Putting it together is a blast, but I am ready to DRIVE !  Thanks, Eric :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Drooooooollllll!!!!!....the attention to detail is amazing Eric, that car when done would be just as at home on a mirrored disk at Autorama as it will be prowling the streets and giving people whiplash trying to get a glimpse of you flying by. Its amazing when your vision becomes a reality....very well done E


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

:cheers what a beauty.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!!!!...Been a little sick lately, so haven't been on the forum that much....got some work done last week. Here are some pics....Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Couple more for us carporn fans!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Everything looks awesome, and the paint looks amazing!! Is that gas tank chromed?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

John, The tank is stainless steel....bought it on E-bay for around $200. There is a vendor on there who sells them!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

That's a screamin deal on that tank E. Beautiful piece and it just goes with the whole build perfect. 

It would take me forever to get that thing put together too; I'd have to step back and look at that beautiful* BLACK* paint job and probably go into a trance........


----------

